# Babies for Adoption - New England



## hope4peace (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,

I recently adopted a handfull of rats from the humane society, one of which turned out to be pregnant.
I now have 14 beautiful babies (see images below). I will be keeping two girls and two boys, but the rest are in need of loving homes.

There are 4 boys and 7 girls available currently. They are 5 weeks as of July 1st, so are ready to go now.
I live in Central New Hampshire, but I am willing to drive to the borders of Maine, Vermont, and Mass.
----------
Girls *[UPDATE: all girls are currently spoken for]*


















----------
Boys



















----------
As I am a new member, I do not know anyone here and therefore will require information and adoption fees to help ensure proper placement. 
All adoption fees will be used for donations to local animal shelters and or rat rescues. If you would like to make the donation yourself, that is fine as long as you can provide me with a reciept or some other form of proof. Adoption fees will be $10 for one rat, or $5 each if you are adopting more than one. 

If you are interested, email me at [email protected] with the following details.

Name:
Age:
Do you own rats now?
If so, how many?
Tell me about the type of housing/bedding you use. 
How long have you been a rat parent?
Do you have a vet experienced with rats?
Do you vow to never use these rats as feeders?
Do you vow to contact me if you can no longer keep this rat, prior to re-homing?


I do reserve the right to ask further questions if I feel nessesary. 


Thank you.


----------

